# fleece liners



## nicolebeare60 (May 1, 2010)

I read that a lot of people use fleece liners. I am curruntly using shavings but am intrested in learning more about fleece liners. 
1. Do you basically just lay a 'blanket'/piece of material down on the bottom of their cage
2. what about their using the bathroom, will they just go everywhere?
3. Is there a special liner you buy/how do you get the liner to stay in one place and not bunch up?

Thanks!!


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Fleece is great! I used to use CareFresh and it got everywhere. I'd never go back.

You can use a three layer liner (which I don't think bunches up as much?), which I'm hoping have made for me soon, but I just use a piece of fleece at the moment. It bunches up because Pepper digs under it, but I just fix it every morning. If you have the right sort of cage (basically, one that comes apart in two pieces) and a big enough liner, you can tuck it between the cage bottom and the wire. (I have one piece almost big enough- but it leaves a little gap, so he squeezes in under there!) Or you can hold it down with smooth stones. Or velcro!

They may go everywhere, but in my experience, they generally tend to go in one end of the cage, usually around their wheel. If you spot clean, you'll only have to change the liner once every 2-4 days. Pepper has a litter pan under his wheel which he generally uses.

Basically, a lot of it is preference and up to you, but I gotta say, fleece is so much easier! Cleaner, too. And so cozy!

(Also, I see you're from Nova Scotia- I think we went to high school together!)


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

I bought a fleece blanket kit from Jo-Anns. It was on clearance and was only like $5 and was enough fleece to cut four liners. My cage is a rabbit cage that has a plastic base with a metal cage part that sits on top. I put a nice comfy towel beneath the liner, spread the liner on top, clear up the sides to where the base meets the metal, and then set the metal part on top. I'll put a photo here that might more clearly show what I mean.

As far as pottying, yeah, he pretty much goes wherever, but the liner is easy enough to change out and throw in the wash.

Here's an early picture of his cage, although he has a better wheel now and I've taken out the elephant to give him more floor space.


----------



## nicolebeare60 (May 1, 2010)

that looks awesome!
thanks for th tips.


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

nicolebeare60 said:


> I read that a lot of people use fleece liners. I am curruntly using shavings but am intrested in learning more about fleece liners.
> 1. Do you basically just lay a 'blanket'/piece of material down on the bottom of their cage
> 2. what about their using the bathroom, will they just go everywhere?
> 3. Is there a special liner you buy/how do you get the liner to stay in one place and not bunch up?
> ...


Short answers from me since others have said so much already...
1) Yep! Fleece and cut it down to size...
2) Yep! They'll go everywhere, but litter training is a bonus. Under the wheel seems to be a popular spot.
3) Nope... but I do have ceramic mugs I've stuck around the edges to anchor that fleece down!


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

I just bought a lot of fleece from the fabric store (as have many users here). 
I made a 'pattern' using paper bags from the grocery store so that I knew that what i cut to size would fit (my bin has rounded corners and I didn't trust the measurements I was taking).
Then I just used scissors to cut the fleece. I didn't find it necessary to hem it or make multiple layers because my hedgie is litter trained and fleece doesn't fray 

Another user (Erica F) flips her liner over mid week, and then changes it out once/week. I just change my liner once/week. I could probably stretch it more if I put smaller pieces of fleece or paper towel around her litter pan and under her wheel. I haven't noticed any odor so far.

Luckily Mila hasn't figured out how to dig under her liner. But I also provide a blankie and snuggle sacks which she finds comfortable enough.


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

If you know where the hedgie likes to pee and poo, then put some paper towel there


----------

